# My new Aussie Bulldog



## JasonL (Nov 23, 2008)

Just thought I'd share some pics of my new pup..... he's a little champ, sleeps and farts all day, only leaves his bed to urinate on the floor...... should fit in around here pretty well. He's 8 weeks last Friday.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 23, 2008)

It's funny how the ugliest dogs always have the cutest pups!


----------



## paleoherp (Nov 23, 2008)

that second pic is a classic


----------



## JasonL (Nov 23, 2008)

Depends on what you see is ugly.... I mean, who would keep snakes!!! their ugly and slimey


----------



## Hetty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cute Jason  bet the kids love him.


----------



## Vat69 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww what a cutie


----------



## Vixen (Nov 23, 2008)

Haha very nice, bulldogs have to be the cutest puppies!


----------



## spongebob (Nov 23, 2008)

I know pets re supposed to look like their owners but did you have to get one so similar.


----------



## FAY (Nov 23, 2008)

spongebob said:


> I know pets re supposed to look like their owners but did you have to get one so similar.




hahahaha spongebob.
Gorgeous little fella Jase...BUT there is nothing like a dane LOL


----------



## Jason (Nov 23, 2008)

cute little bugger. love their stocky solid as a rock appearance.


----------



## Ninjaette (Nov 23, 2008)

Awwwww.... How cute!! Love that third picture. What a little tripper


----------



## andyscott (Nov 23, 2008)

Great looking puppy Jason.
Bulldogs are in my top 2 favorite dogs, them or a Pug (toss a coin).

I love dogs that snort , fat and snore more than me


----------



## sockbat (Nov 23, 2008)

Ahhhhhh, he's so cute, i was looking at these guys the other week, ended up getting a American staffie pup. Congrats he's just gorgeous


----------



## Vixen (Nov 23, 2008)

Hopefully getting one of these in the next year.  Never had the chance to own a dog growing up and im just getting too impatient, I think ive had to wait long enough. I have wanted one ever since I could walk.


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey Jas i was going to PM you the other day to ask if you got the dog yet. His a nice looking dog. I love the pic of him sleeping on his back haha.


----------



## Jill (Nov 23, 2008)

This puppy just oozes cute! I met him today and you just want to pick him up and squeeze him. He has too much skin, big feet and very sharp little puppy teeth. Congrats Jason, he is great dog!


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 23, 2008)

Nawwwwww!!!!

What a cute fat puppy!!!! *is excited*

I want to visit for puppy kisses..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 23, 2008)

awsome, why are they called aussie bulldogs? I have heard of english bulldogs and french bulldogs aswell, I want a dog, not allowed one though  I am just gonna buy one one day and suprise my parents lol (mum hates dogs) will probably get a pomeranian or chihuahua


----------



## Trouble (Nov 23, 2008)

NAwwwwww he's GORGEOUS!!! I'm jeleous!!
I looooove the 1st pic, I've always loved the puppy eyes


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 23, 2008)

How adorable!!!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 23, 2008)

If anyones keen enough if you look up " Balerow Aussie Bulldogs" you can see his old man "oden", he's a tank of a dog.. hope he ends up similar...


----------



## levis04 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice looking puppy jason!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 23, 2008)

Just looked at the Balerow site. Not really a fan of bulldogs but I must admit his sire is a stunner! And you're little pup is just gorgeous!


----------



## gozz (Nov 23, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Perko (Nov 24, 2008)

Cute pup mate..

I have owned one for 8 years, best dog ive had, great with my kids.

Enjoy.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 24, 2008)

Jason , no one is going to walk into your yard if he turns out like his dad , that's one solid looking dog ...


----------



## -Andrew- (Nov 24, 2008)

It couldn't be any worse than walking into Jason's yard with Ochre the dog he had before
this one.


----------



## dickyknee (Nov 24, 2008)

-Andrew- said:


> It couldn't be any worse than walking into Jason's yard with Ochre the dog he had before
> this one.



I never met that one ....good guard dog hey ?


----------



## -Andrew- (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes it was very good.
It was a red cattle dog that hated kids & anyone else who wasn't immediate family.


----------



## SCam (Nov 24, 2008)

very nice little fella mate...is he already distroyin ur shoes n stuff?


----------



## falconboy (Nov 24, 2008)

Cute doggy Jason. Good luck with him.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 24, 2008)

aww, thats too cute,...


----------



## JasonL (Mar 18, 2009)

The little chap is getting bigger now, these pics were 5 months old and 19kgs, he's 6 months now and 24kgs.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> The little chap is getting bigger now, these pics were 5 months old and 19kgs, he's 6 months now and 24kgs.


 

Looking good Jason, you did very well to get a Balerow pup, they don't breed as much any more i think and their pups are rare on the Market. Oden is one of the best looking ABs out there, bet your itching for him to hit the 18 month mark and fully fill out. Keep us updated. They are such a wonderful breed though a bit cheeky.

Here's my AB at 12 months


----------



## aoife (Mar 18, 2009)

could it be any cuter???? 

whats his name? 

his dad is a tank.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 18, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> Looking good Jason, you did very well to get a Balerow pup, they don't breed as much any more i think and their pups are rare on the Market. Oden is one of the best looking ABs out there, bet your itching for him to hit the 18 month mark and fully fill out. Keep us updated. They are such a wonderful breed though a bit cheeky.
> 
> Here's my AB at 12 months



Your not wrong... I waited 12 months in hope and paid a small fortune but I just had to have!!!!! As for filling out LOL, my wife thinks he won't get any bigger  and cheeky...mmm, maybe arrogant would suit him better.. He has the best nature of any dog I've owned, doesn't care about anything, is friendly with everyone and everything, he has met about 2 dozen strange dogs, a horse, my snakes and even found an escapee rat, and showed not the slightest aggression to any of them, LOVES kids, though can play a bit rough if bored or reved up, and only likes going on walks if there 200 meters or less.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 18, 2009)

aoife said:


> could it be any cuter????
> 
> whats his name?
> 
> his dad is a tank.



His name is BOSCO, named after my sons footy team, Bosco Bulldogs.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 18, 2009)

Great dog, definatly one of my favs as well as boxers!! I am a bulldog supporter after all!!


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Your not wrong... I waited 12 months in hope and paid a small fortune but I just had to have!!!!! As for filling out LOL, my wife thinks he won't get any bigger  and cheeky...mmm, maybe arrogant would suit him better.. He has the best nature of any dog I've owned, doesn't care about anything, is friendly with everyone and everything, he has met about 2 dozen strange dogs, a horse, my snakes and even found an escapee rat, and showed not the slightest aggression to any of them, LOVES kids, though can play a bit rough if bored or reved up, and only likes going on walks if there 200 meters or less.


 
She'll get a suprise :lol: mine is already 36kg and 21 inches at his shoulders, 40kg at his heaviest and only 15 months old. I dropped him back to 36kg as it's no good for their joints with that much weight and you could see his ribs already so their really a big bully breed. Try and encourage him to walk more helps them tone up, mine was the same at that age real lazy but now we go for a 5 km walk every 2 days and still wants more.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice dog mate. he's starting to look like a bit of a meathead


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Depends on what you see is ugly.... I mean, who would keep snakes!!! their ugly and slimey



My partner and I have been waiting to move into a house from our apartment so we can buy one of these little cuties. What a stunning puppy! I saw one on the weekend, it was so cute and naughty.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 18, 2009)

He is gorgeous Jason, I have a male myself but we lost our female and he is lonley ( frustrated) so thinking of rehoming him


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 18, 2009)

SG said:


> He is gorgeous Jason, I have a male myself but we lost our female and he is lonley ( frustrated) so thinking of rehoming him


 
That's sad if you have to re-home him and for the lost of your female. The Australian Bulldog Society has a rescue/adoption program. You could contact them if you can't find him a good home rather than the RSPCA getting him.

I know that dog (Yanco from memory) his the only sable bulldog i know, sorry can't remember his kennel name for the life of me. Is that Gatsby??


----------



## m.punja (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't forget to mention the new trick he has learnt Jason, if you haven't already. He eat, sleeps, farts, wakes up to go poo's and loves the look of a blokes leg just a little too much.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh yeah Mark, it doesn't have to be a blokes leg, he much prefer's a ladies, but will take what he can get.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 18, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> Try and encourage him to walk more helps them tone up, mine was the same at that age real lazy but now we go for a 5 km walk every 2 days and still wants more.



Yeah I do, he darts into every shadow and tries to sit down, also loves to commando crawl under cars.... coming from a cattle dog to this lump is still a bit of a shock, even my Bullmastiffs walked better than he does, HD and all.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 18, 2009)

JasonL said:


> and only likes going on walks if there 200 meters or less.



Ah, thats my kind of dog. :lol:

So have you been training him to roll in his own wee then come up to me for a pat or was I just lucky? :shock:

Glad he's going well. 



.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 19, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Ah, thats my kind of dog. :lol:
> 
> So have you been training him to roll in his own wee then come up to me for a pat or was I just lucky? :shock:
> 
> ...



Nah, just you, must be your hair colour


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 19, 2009)

are they a snoring breed ? he is very cute ,do they drool ?dont like drool or snoring my husband has turned me off those qualities...


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> are they a snoring breed ? he is very cute ,do they drool ?dont like drool or snoring my husband has turned me off those qualities...


 
Yep and Yep, snore your house down and drool all over the place, still would not trade mine for anything. Mine sleeps on the other side of the house and i still need to close my bedroom door due to his snoring.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 19, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> That's sad if you have to re-home him and for the lost of your female. The Australian Bulldog Society has a rescue/adoption program. You could contact them if you can't find him a good home rather than the RSPCA getting him.
> 
> I know that dog (Yanco from memory) his the only sable bulldog i know, sorry can't remember his kennel name for the life of me. Is that Gatsby??



Yep thats him, gatsby of Yanco ( Buster) and yes I know all the bulldog associations, he wont be going to no animal shelter and if we do decide we may just ask Pip from the ABS or Michelle from ABCA to advertise him cheap as he is still breeding age and would make some awesome pups.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 19, 2009)

SG said:


> Yep thats him, gatsby of Yanco ( Buster) and yes I know all the bulldog associations, he wont be going to no animal shelter and if we do decide we may just ask Pip from the ABS or Michelle from ABCA to advertise him cheap as he is still breeding age and would make some awesome pups.


 

Hope you end up keeping him he is such a stunning dog.


----------



## JasonL (Mar 19, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> are they a snoring breed ? he is very cute ,do they drool ?dont like drool or snoring my husband has turned me off those qualities...



Bosco doesn't snore...as long as he sleeps with his head straight , but he doesn't drool much at all, maybe only just after he has had a drink, but thats about it. My old Bullmastiffs would have 20cm of drool coming out both sides of their mouths, looked like they had swallowed a tennis shoe and had the laces hanging out


----------



## Chuckface01 (Mar 20, 2009)

awww! such a little chubbo! gorgeous!


----------



## JasonL (Aug 20, 2009)

As there's a few dog threads up atm, thought I'd update my dogs pics, taken today, a few days off 11 months old......


----------



## dickyknee (Aug 20, 2009)

Geez he's grown Jason , hope he's still not keen on humping my leg at that size :shock:


----------



## Sel (Aug 20, 2009)

Awww how cute is that 2nd pic...looking at you with his puppy dog eyes...


----------



## JasonL (Aug 20, 2009)

dickyknee said:


> Geez he's grown Jason , hope he's still not keen on humping my leg at that size :shock:



Only if thats all your offering :lol:


----------



## bugseyherman (Aug 20, 2009)

what a cutey,i have two british bulldogs and u can't beat their character


----------



## Mousie (Aug 20, 2009)

_


redbellybite said:



are they a snoring breed ? he is very cute ,do they drool ?dont like drool or snoring my husband has turned me off those qualities...

Click to expand...

_ 
LMAO 

Thats great!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice Jason, I'd pm'd you about your AB a few months ago. I'm still at the "one day" stage but your new pics have renewed my enthusiasm. Your boy is looking bloody good mate, he's grown & looking very statuesque! Can see some boxer in him, especially pics 3&4. Awesome dog mate, ABs are just going to go from strength to strength, still a new breed. Very envious mate......one day......I love em, my wife warming to em too


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm a Pom that moved here 7 years ago...... just thought I'd share some pictures of my Bulldog Buzby who died in 2001 just before I moved here..... rest well old fella !!:cry:

I love the pictures of your auzzie Bulldog JasonL !!!!!

In my opinion however you can't beat British when it comes to Bulldogs !!!!!!! (unlike most things my cold wet miserable home has to offer !!!)

The Auzzie Bulldog is bred to withstand the harsher climate (Bulldogs hate the heat) hence the longer snout whereas the British Bulldog has been selectively bred to show broader shoulders & a more pronounced Bulldog looks.... in fact to the detriment of the breeds health in some cases.

Enjoy Buzby he is from a line of show winners & was to be quite honest a pain in the **** as he chewed everything, farted all the time & nipped & growled if you disturbed him !!!! I loved him !!!!!

Thanks

Joe


----------



## jinjajoe (Aug 21, 2009)

Now I have another facially challenged dog.... Diva the Pug !!! here she is sharing with me at Yatala Pies !!!!


----------



## FAY (Aug 21, 2009)

AAAwww Jase, he has grown into a gorgeous fella.
Such a cute puppy though!


----------



## larks (Aug 22, 2009)

wow! he's looking great Jason.


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice pup


----------



## thals (Aug 22, 2009)

Love them bullies! He's a stunner Jase 8)


----------



## soph02 (Aug 22, 2009)

ohhh!!! its sooo cute...i love bull dogs!!!!!


----------



## anntay (Aug 23, 2009)

he is so sweet looking


----------



## 12bianca12 (May 16, 2010)

Hey there nice Aussie
I know this thread is old.....But thought i'd share some
pics of our 3 aussies

Kye our big bear!


----------



## msANiA (May 16, 2010)

aww he is soo cute


----------

